# Trowel



## jenpal (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello everyone in the drywall field. i am new to this site so I'm still figuring how it works. Anyway i'm new to this trade and i was told for taping I should use a curved trowel on my first coat then straight for remaining coats. Does this sound correct?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

jenpal said:


> Hello everyone in the drywall field. i am new to this site so I'm still figuring how it works. Anyway i'm new to this trade and i was told for taping I should use a curved trowel on my first coat then straight for remaining coats. Does this sound correct?



Welcome to dwt and you can use that or do what ever you like I use a couple different trowels. It's all about the drywall and how bad it is. I would also possibly change your profile then if you have been around the drywall trade for 20 yrs


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you can finish with a flat or curved trowel. Doesnt really matter as long as it comes out flat in the end. The advantage of having a curved trowel for finish is it holds a bit more mud and can be used to fill or skim mud as needed. Flat trowels work good for finish but have some draw backs when trying to fill low spots while feathering out edges. Honestly both have there purpose but for a multi use finish trowel I would go with a curved. I normally carry a 16" and even a 20" advanced knife for trouble areas. Having a variety of knives is really what you need. No two drywall jobs are ever the same.


----------



## MudTaper (Jan 29, 2014)

I use a flat trowel for most of my work.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

And sometimes, with some boarding, a 36" trowel wont be enough lol......best of luck mate....


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

A 11 3/4" flat trowel is all you need


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

A 12 x 5 is just right.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

A curved trowel is a real good trowel to learn on. It allows you to see and feel how your mud is applied much easier. But once you get really good with a flat trowel you probably will never need the curved one ever again.


----------



## jenpal (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their help. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

When I first went to a trowel I got a curved and hated it. Tried it a few times, threw it back in the truck and went back to knifes. After a couple years 2buck talked me into trying a flat, now have a 12, 14, and 16". Now have dug the curved back out and am trying it again.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I love my 11 lite curve. got it from home depo. jest make sure you run your eye down the trowel. make sure its a curve.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> When I first went to a trowel I got a curved and hated it. Tried it a few times, threw it back in the truck and went back to knifes. After a couple years 2buck talked me into trying a flat, now have a 12, 14, and 16". Now have dug the curved back out and am trying it again.


A learning curve.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

there a difference between steel and stainless steel.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

eazyrizla said:


> there a difference between steel and stainless steel.


 there is a difference between a Home Depot trowel and a curry.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> there is a difference between a Home Depot trowel and a curry.


 Depot trowels are sweet. i have one then notched it with tin snips and it works great for spreading glue down on floors. EZ you need to visit a place called trowel trades. Stainless are real nice but dont flex as much. SS also is a little tougher to break in . Advantage of SS is you can clean with water and will normally keep a bit longer. Blue steel have more flex and should be seasoned before using. BS can be cleaned with water but need to be dried asap to avoid rust which pits the blade. Personally I have a 6" BS, 10 SS 12 BS 14 SS and a sweet 16 " thats Gold.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ok curve or no curve ...knife or trowel ....hawk or pan ....auto tools or by hand ....tools we make .............I like them all 
I like tools


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it is in a mans DNA to like tools . We were made to make/use/want tools... thus the caveman lol


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

Stainless flex more. steel stiff. ass


----------

